# fishing June 1



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Have a house in Pensacola and am coming to fist Red Snapper June 1. Only my sister and girl friend going. Would like to have a couple that likes to catch fish with someone to help with the boat the day before going, and cost. Fishing a 26 ft Glaicer Bay cat, rigged for fishing, and we catch fish. Will fish seveal days. Each trip will be 9-12 hrs. Have all the equipment needed. 
email [email protected]


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Pics of sister and is she single?





















*note: above was said in jest*


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Pics of sister and is she single?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But seriously...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Hmmmm fisting red snapper?......... What ever floats your boat I guess but thats a little too hardcore for me.:whistling:


I'd hate to be one of the snapper on your boat


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

brutal The guy is offering a fishing trip on a nice boat, and all we get comedy


----------



## kowboycc (Feb 2, 2014)

*snapper fishing*

I emailed you my phone number
at the email address you provided, am very interested
thanks
Chris





old school said:


> Have a house in Pensacola and am coming to fist Red Snapper June 1. Only my sister and girl friend going. Would like to have a couple that likes to catch fish with someone to help with the boat the day before going, and cost. Fishing a 26 ft Glaicer Bay cat, rigged for fishing, and we catch fish. Will fish seveal days. Each trip will be 9-12 hrs. Have all the equipment needed.
> email [email protected]


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Fishing With Bill*

I've been out with Bill several times great guy puts you on fish. 

Thanks Bill, Good Luck, hope you have a great season.


Wayne


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

Have you gotten a crew for the 1st? If not, I volunteer to help out.


----------

